# Stylisch: Jasmin Wagner trägt jetzt Brille!



## Mandalorianer (19 Aug. 2011)

*Blümchen ist erwachsen
Stylisch: Jasmin Wagner trägt jetzt Brille !​*

„Herz an Herz - hörst du mich“ - Wer erinnert sich nicht an diesen Ohrwurm? Blümchen eroberte damit mit gerade einmal 15 Jahren die deutschen Charts. Mittlerweile ist Blümchen erwachsen geworden.




 

 

​

Sie hat ihren Künstlernamen abgelegt und tritt mit ihrem bürgerlichen Namen Jasmin Wagner (31) in die Öffentlichkeit. Derzeit widmet sie sich ihrer Schauspielkarriere und ist neben Fernsehproduktionen am Theater zu sehen. Auch äußerlich hat sich Jasmin in den letzten 15 Jahren verändert. Zwar erkennt man sie immer noch sofort, doch sie ist zu einer reifen Frau herangewachsen.

Mit Brille jedoch, sah man sie noch nie. Bis jetzt – denn wir haben Fotos für euch, auf denen die Schauspielerin zu ihrer Sehschwäche steht und sich mit stylischen Brillen zeigt. Natürlich geschieht das nicht ohne Grund, denn Jasmin ist das neue Gesicht eines Online-Brillenherstellers. Wir finden die Fotos toll und Jasmin kann sich so doch gern auch mal auf dem roten Teppich zeigen!:thumbup:

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## DonEnrico (19 Aug. 2011)

:thumbupanke für Blümchen!:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2011)

steht ihr :thumbup:


----------



## Rumpelmucke (19 Aug. 2011)

Brillen sind nicht stylish, sondern eine Verunstaltung des menschlichen Gesichts. Immer.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Aug. 2011)

Das Blümchen .......danke dir Gollum


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Aug. 2011)

gefällt mir, Jasmin Wagner mit Brille 
:thx: gollum :thumbup:


----------



## punker (19 Aug. 2011)

Jasmin ist und bleibt eine Traumfrau ... auch MIT Brille ...


----------



## Franky70 (20 Aug. 2011)

Nö...jetzt mag ich sie nicht mehr.  



Quatsch, sie bleibt hübsch und sexy, danke.


----------



## Chamser81 (20 Aug. 2011)

Auch eine Brille kann eine schöne Frau nicht entstellen!


----------



## General (21 Aug. 2011)

Fürs lesen brauche ich die auch


----------



## blinkofresh (1 Sep. 2011)

Fürs sehen brauche ich die auch... steht ihr ausgezeichnet! Glaube aber nicht dass sie schlecht sieht bzw. kaum... die Gläser sind wohl eher aus Fensterglas.


----------



## louisbär (3 Sep. 2011)

steht ihr gut !1


----------

